# trout rod



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey all I am looking to buy a new fly rod and reel for rainbow and brown trout fishing. I have an 8wt for bass, steelies,gar, and carp but was wanting something geared more toward rainbows and browns. Anyone have any suggestions on rod size? 3wt or 5wt, which would be better?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Flypilot, a 3 wt is pretty light and a 5 is a might bit heavy so I would recommend a 4 wt, for streams I like the longer length, 9 ft anyways, longer if I could find one with good action, be sure to check out the Rusty Drake in Crosspoints center in Centerville, they have several lines of affordable rods in the 100 dollar range including the new Orvis, Cortland and reddington rods, if you want a step up, they carry a local made rod, plus the Sage Launch series and the Winston Ibis line. Tom will hook you up, tell him I sent you.

I actually have a used Orvis Far and Fine, 8.5 ft,4 pc 4 wt with Battenkill reel ,with new line, (with case and tube) if your interested, let me know.(send me a PM) 

Salmonid


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonoid gave you excellent advice and what he has to sell sounds darn nice. I have an older custom made fiberglas 7.5 footer in 4 weight that I used a lot in Michigan about 35 years ago. Had a really good time with a 22" Brown but always wished I would have had a 8.5 or 9 footer made. It still is a great panfish rod.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

My mistake, I have so many rods I got em mixed up, it is the HLS ADAMS II rod. Still 8.5, 4 pc 4 wt, 

Sorry for the confusion, you know how to reach me if your interested or want more advice on what to get.
Salmonid


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Flypilot I would also recommend a 4 wt. I personally like 8 to 8.5 long
rods but it depends how much cover you will be fishing around. I have an
Orvis 8' 3wt and it can be a little tricky to cast at times. Any other help
let me know.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Check the OGF Marketplace forum if looking for a good deal on an Orvis 5wt.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

Most people consider the 5 wt. to be the best all-around trout rod, but there's not that much difference between a 5 and a 4. If you also like chasin' panfish, the 4 would be an excellent choice. 
I like the 8'6" length if I can only have one. 9-footers give a bit longer range, but the added length can be a real nuisance if you fish streams with brushy or wooded banks.
I really like St. Croix rods. They're kinda like the Chevy pick-up of fly rods. Less money than the "renown brands", but fine quality and action. I'll put my Legend Ultras up against any other rods out there. With the higher-priced guys, you're payin' for full-page, full-color ads in those slick yuppie-oriented magazines. (Do you wear a Rolex and drive a Beemer?)
Best advice... get a rod that feels good in _your_ hand, and then have it in your hand as much as possible!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Fly,
I have a very lightly fished $245.00 Scott SAS 2 pc 4 wt that I would let go for 100 bucks. I have a good friend who is gifting me a 4 wt that he is building & obviously, due to our friendship, there is no question which one I am keeping, regardless of quality. This Scott rod is excellent, & normally I would not part with it, but I already have a 3 wt, 5 wt bamboo, 6 wt & 7 wt. Can't fish 'em all at once & I can't see wasting a fine rod. Shoot me an email or a PM if you are interested.
Mike


----------

